# Change of command gift



## kazuma78 (Jan 7, 2016)

Before I left Fort Bliss (getting out of the army) I went along with some of the other guys in my company to get our commander (a really good person and commander) a change of command gift. @robert flynt made the knife and I made the curly maple plaque for the knife. Pins were how I decided to hold it on and I put the leather strips on there for a little extra security since that knife is sharp enough to slice you if you even look at it wrong. In the 2 pictures I posted the one with the knife on the plaque shows it with a single coat of danish oil and the picture without the knife on it is with several coats of danish oil. It looked awesome in person but stupid me forgot to take a pic when it was completely done. Keyholes are in the back to mount it. Thanks again Robert! The commander loved it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Gadzooks man!!! That knife is incrediblely beautiful!!
Great work @robert flynt !! I bet your commander was overjoyed to see this gift. Nicely done Josh!! And thank you for your service!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks very much for the feed back Josh! I am very pleased your commander liked the presentation knife and I was honored to make it for you all. The plaque looks great and sets the knife off perfectly. 
Stay safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2016)

Most awesome gift! That blade is off the charts incredible. Hope the CO truly appreciates this gift. On another note, what are your plans career-wise now? Chuck


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Most awesome gift! That blade is off the charts incredible. Hope the CO truly appreciates this gift. On another note, what are your plans career-wise now? Chuck


I got hired as a financial advisor with Edward Jones. I'm working on my licensures now. It's alot of study!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2016)

kazuma78 said:


> I got hired as a financial advisor with Edward Jones. I'm working on my licensures now. It's alot of study!


That's great. Sure you won't have any problem. Take it you are staying in El Paso vicinity. Chuck


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> That's great. Sure you won't have any problem. Take it you are staying in El Paso vicinity. Chuck


No, I moved back to Ohio. It's where both mine and my wife's family are.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Great work on that memorable gift Josh.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2016)

Very cool gift!

Congrats on the new gig, too! Retail brokerage firms can be a tough gig(like most commission based sales jobs), but I know some folks who have done very well for themselves working for EJ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Very cool gift!
> 
> Congrats on the new gig, too! Retail brokerage firms can be a tough gig(like most commission based sales jobs), but I know some folks who have done very well for themselves working for EJ.


I know it's a lot of work building a client base and tough but my undergrad was financial services so I am pretty familiar with it and I love the aspect of being able to help clients work to achieve their financial goals. I like helping people and I believe I can do that with EJ. If I was going to work with any firm, EJ is the best one for me for several reasons, so I hope it turns out to be a great career for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## frankp (Jan 8, 2016)

I've considered switching gears and going into financial planning. At this point it would be a step backward (possibly significantly so) salary-wise for me, though, and I'll have a wait a couple more years before I can carry that burden. More likely the wife will change careers before I do again, though. Good luck with it; like you said, it's a good opportunity to help people realize their goals, which is always nice.


----------



## Woodman (Jan 9, 2016)

Beautiful plaque, fantastic knife. I can't imagine the CO getting a gift he appreciated more.
I wish you all the best with EJ.
I thank you for your service to our country.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 25, 2016)

Beautiful!! Thank you for your service and God bless


----------

